# WELCOME HOME!



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Welcome home, Party-Goers

Hope you had a fab time.

Gossip, please  

Dee
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well!!    I think the phrase is what goes on tour stays on tour!   

Actually I'm just winding you up, cos I don't know any gossip this year! 

I can report though that K2 is absolutely gorgeous and I wanted to put him in my handbag and bring him home and Bib's Molly is equally beautiful!

Had a great time as ever. 

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Ditto what Mandy said    No gossip from me as I wimped out early due to being knackered and having a grumpy toddler who had only had 5 mins sleep from 8am to 10pm!  It was fab to meet you all though and I had a great time        Hope the hangovers aren't too bad    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hmm bits of gossip  

Well Louby broke her bed      
Oh and Tony had seriously bad wind!!!    

Seriously it was wonderful to meet up again.  Im just so sad that I didnt get to play out last night too but it was my nephews 21st and I couldnt really get out of that (even if I was late leaving and last to arrive   )

Anyways thanks to everyone who helped organise this years meet and to all of you who came - I really hope you all enjoyed it too and to anyone thinking about coming to the next one I hope what you read on here helps you decide to come to the next one.

Sorry to anyone I didnt really get to chat too properly but leaving early I knew I wouldnt but dont think I did too bad    Sooo many of the little ones to play with - I could have smuggled you all home if your mummys would have let me   

Sorry I cant do personals atm but its now the birthday sunday dinner so have to get ready for that   

Cant wait to hear what you all got up to last night.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

It wasnt my fault     I blame andy    

Thanks for a lovely weekend, so sorry to anyone that i just rushed passed in pursuit of katie   

As normal was lovely to natter to everyone  

Time to start planning next years    

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Am home  

Was singing Karaoke at 3am this morning  

No other gossip! honest 

x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

We had a fab weekend. were in London at the mo stopping off on the way home. we will definitely come again. Was great to see so many FF ers and put name to face. 


Would have liked to have stayed up longer but unfortunately DD needs her cotty after a certain point. 

Riverside is a great venue, and the mexican food was really yummy. 

Thanks Mel & Tony for all your hard work arranging it xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*looby* said:


> It wasnt my fault   I blame andy


   

It was great to be able to put names to faces  

Great weekend, thanks 

x x x x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad you all had a good time  

xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello everyone

Thank you to all those who attended - you make all the difference, it was lovely to see lots of new faces, hope you all enjoyed yourselves, sorry i did not stay up to watch the singing stars - heard it was fab though (well i could hear it in my room).

Thank you to the babies who let me have long cuddles.

See you all again soon

Mel
x

P.S - So sorry for not hanging about this morning (i am the only driver as Tony does not drive and was not looking forward to the 4 hour drive home), i have woken up with a nasty cold so i do apologise 1) For not getting to say goodbye to you all. 2) If any of you get a cold - V V V SORRY!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Not long home and straight on here    Had a fantastic weekend and was going to do personals, but think it would take me forever as I definitely managed to get to talk to absolutely everyone - not that I like a chat or anything   

Last night's karaoke was just hysterical. I think it will live in my memory forever    What a fantastic night  

Thanks to everyone who made the weekend so special and heaps of fun, and to those of you who made sure I had plenty of company when I needed it and space when I needed it too - you know who you are   You did me the world of good  

Loadsa love to all. 

See ya next time  

Jayne x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi
Just wanted to thank tony and mel and the other organisers for a great weekend.
It was great to meet so many of you.
I think I went to bed about 230 am!
Had a really bad head this morning and could not get up for breakfast.
It was great to meet so many people.
I found a teddy on the window ledge left from the raffle not sure if anyone actually won it but I know there was a lady sorry cannot remember her name who wanted it,  If you let me know your address I will post it to you.
Thanks for everything.
take care
susie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

am home just scoffing pizza back in a mo to ay hi properly !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone for coming, it was lovely to talk to so many new faces , and old  

We had a lovely time, can't wait until the next one, bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm so dizzy, My head is spinning, like a whirlwind it never ends . . . .   

​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jo said:


> I would like to thank everyone for coming, it was lovely to talk to so many new faces , and old
> 
> We had a lovely time, can't wait until the next one, bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Who you calling old?    It was lovely to see you all again too and good to talk to Paul about his new bike! 

Axxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ohhh Dizzi, I have better pics than that to prove you are a singing star   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Ohhh Dizzi, I have better pics than that to prove you are a singing star
> 
> x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I Just want to say sorry to any I diddnt get chance to talk properly
being across two sites and unable to sit together at the Friday Meal made it difficult to know who was with us
and who was not   and of course some missed Saturdays nights shenanigans too   

To those I did spend time with  meeting old faces and New makes it worthwhile everytime 
Special Hello to Carole who Lives in Shropshire 20 mins from me, and traveled down & back in the same day
Robert is a little star and I am so glad I met him  

If you DONT wish your photo to be in the FF gallery will you please pm me ASAP, 
as I would like to resize and upload them this week  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well i can certainly think of one i dont want in the gallery    

Thanks jeanette


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

But Debs abit of flesh has never hurt anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What about in the Mod zone  you tease you


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I cant even remember what it was like if im honest     

and i wasnt even drinking


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

MandyB1971 said:


> Who you calling old?    It was lovely to see you all again too and good to talk to Paul about his new bike!
> 
> Axxx


Thanks for the info on the helmet, still not convinced I won't freak out on the back , we will see maybe one day if he's a good boy  

x x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

Who won the nights b&b and meal at the raffle    

Louj x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all

It was a fantastic meet   and I might have a sound and a video clip on my mobile of a certain 'gentleman ' singing  
(I say might as I haven't played it back myself yet  )

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Well someone insisted I drink too much again  (Emma!)  
Was lovely to see old faces and new ones (not calling anyone old) 
Karaoke was fab! Might have to bribe some people for credits not to show the pics! 
Have some lovely ones of Dizzi-the-diva!  
Am just making sure people I have in pics, are ok with uploading 
MC I have some pics of the elephant, but sadly could not complete the challenge as he wasn't released from his room until late on, but did manage to get some shots of him in various poses...despite people attempting to leg it! 
Am pooped, despite an early night, and have a cold coming I think  (but could be the alcohol coming out of my system).
Sorry didn't get to say goodbye to everyone  
Am off for a mooch to check out some pics 
Lotsa love
Gayn & dh
Xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Louj said:


> Hello!
> 
> Who won the nights b&b and meal at the raffle
> 
> Louj x


IT WAS ME!!!!!    

I have never been so excited  . Never won anything before. Is it you who donated that Lou??  



Mrs Chaos said:


> Well someone insisted I drink too much again  (Emma!)


Me?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Emma

Yep was me, well done hon!  Just let me know when you want to comex  

Perhaps you could have a couple of cookery lessons when you are here   

Louj x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh Emma an offer you can't refuse  

x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll have you know I made meatballs yesterday  . Well, they were in a made and uncooked and I threw on some ragu but............. thats a very good start   . Haven't tried them yet though - still in the slow cooker!


OOooh Lou - is it your place!! OMG! How exciting. A meet up too  . Where is it?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Emma

I did a voucher with all contact details on hon, take it you didn't get that, was everyone too drunk   gonna send you a pm!  

Louj x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lol - no I didn't. I just picked up the envelope from the table of prizes. Blimey - maybe the details were there and I didn't see them  . I don't think so though. It said on the envelope 'see ff' for details xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emma  ~ Sounds like you won't need those lessons then   

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmm u get a weekend away n i got a corkscrew lol


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Lou F said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm u get a weekend away n i got a corkscrew lol


Well yer lucky, cos I didn't even get that!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jo - If you don't pluck up the courage to go on the back of Paul's bike we'll have to come to next meet on our bikes and you can come out on back of mine with me for a bit!  I'm much more sedate than most guys on a bike! 

You'll be fine hun Paul talked as though he was really keen to go gently with you so that you'd like it and he wouldn't scare you.  I'd have trusted him (oh but then I trust Steve who does 100+mph with me on the back!  )

Axxxxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

MandyB

I think your biking stuff is really cool! If ever you make it to a bike meet across the pond promise to stop by and say hi. 

we just got home about 10 minutes ago. Lidewij is knackered and got a cold ! we met up with an old mate of mine in London last night and stayed there to break the journey up, and he is off to get his bike license as he says its much better on a bike when traffic is bad. Fair play I say. 

was a lovely weekend and we are very deflated that its all over.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Lotsky

I so hope there is a picture of you somewhere - so everybody can see how stunning you are!!! Our very own FF Bond girl I reckon   

I didn't get to chat with you for very long  

Emma x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I tell you I didn't look so hot when I rolled out of bed on Sunday morning after my 10 wines the night before!!

Its hard to talk to everyone- it all went by so fast! I wish we had another night. I really enjoyed myself at the mexican. 

I felt all nervous when we arrived on the Friday ( It was my first meet ) but by the end of the mexican I was really sad  it was over. Its so nice to go to these things and everyone can be so open and honest about their issues and stories. Most of my friends have no clue what we went through and those that do have  no understanding. For once I could just be honest and say what we d been through and share stories (oh and get drunk). 

ps what happened to larkles at the mexican. On Sat afternoon I chatted to her and her DH while they were supping bloody marys at the riverside, then we cleared off for our afternoon nap and my grooming session and piff paff poof they've magically disappeared.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you're home safely Lotsky!

I agree with Emma, you certainly are the FF Bond Girl!

Emma that's a lovely new avatar you have there hun!   

Well DH & I are completely and utterly shattered this morning we've got up for work but I don't know how!  We've not stopped were out 14 hours for bike racing yesterday, DH can barely move this morning (sports bikes are not made for big long trips really) and I'm full of bites all over me and they're itching like b'ards!  Tonight the drill is home from work, feet up, watch telly - we're doing absolutely nothing else! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello lovely people

it was worth the 2 and half hours to meet you all, it was so nice to put names to faces
sorry if I didn't speak to you all, it was mad Friday, not knowing who was with FF

*Many thanks to Mel and Tony for putting the time into organising the meet, 
it's a really lovely thing to do, and must add to your work load*
was really nice meeting you both, and being able to thank you in person for FF









But Deb, I think I know you from somewhere, and wish I had time to talk to you more
you probably live around the corner or something 

*Sonia*,  for testing tomorrow honey, it was really nice meeting you and your DH
keep           

*LouF* you are so lovely   thanks for the lovely welcome

*Dizzi* thank you  for the lovely welcome, 

*Mandy, Jayne, Shelly* it was nice meeting you all

*Scooby*, you look blooming in your pg, was lovely to meet you  

*Lotstky*, I saw you, does that count  and spoke briefly to your DH
Mandy is right, you do look like a James Bond girl, hopefully on the next meet, we'll get to chat

*Bib* thanks for being wonderful you, and for your company,
Mark fell in love with Molly   
it took you 5 hours to get there on the Friday, very brave with a 6 year old in the car
so well done you 
glad your journey home wasn't as bad

*Mrs Chaos,* well I am surprised you didn't raise to the double dare, 
especially after all I heard  only joking, I think there was a plan to not let the elephant go   
for the photos of the elephant I think you still deserve the credits, so well done
it was lovely meeting up with you

*Emma* another lovely lady, was great meeting you, did you get to the spa on Sat ?
hope you had a lovely birthday
can you believe I brought chocolate krispies home 
love your new picture with Mandy

It took us 3 hours to get home on Sat, because Mark wanted to leave early for cricket 
cricket got cancelled  
I was not a happy bunny to say the least

but it was so nice meeting everyone, I'm sure I've forgotten some names so once I see the pictures
I'll remember you

take good care
love and hugs
MC xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lotsky ~ Definately Bond Girl    Your hair is lush and so was your DD 

MC ~ Lovely to meet you, sorry that the cricket got cancelled bet you were seething 

x x x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> MC ~ Lovely to meet you, sorry that the cricket got cancelled bet you were seething


Scooby that is an understatement, I can tell you 
I certainly had the a bulldog swallowed a wasp look on my face
and wasn't a happy bunny, still made Mark fix pc, well I thought he had till it crashed on me again

love MC xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

I put this on the wrong thread Sorry, so hear it is again

Hi everyone

Thanks for a great weekend, we will definately be coming again next year hopefully with a little one too - testing tommorrow.  

I never thought I would get up and sing on karaoke - when SOBER, okay be it my singing was awful but I enjoyed it anyway. Wheres my credits ?  

Congratulations to Jo for winning the holiday to Casa Sonia in Spain. 

Do you have any ideas of when the next meet wll be next year, I know you are already thinking about the venue etc

Nice to have met you all

See you next year

Sonia xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive merged Sonias Messages to her good luck thread in charter 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Check out Sonias signature


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great isn't it.  We've been talking to her about it on this years thread.  Such good news.

Axxxx


----------

